# waxing method



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

my dad trapped in marylan in the 60's and 70's and from what i know did pretty well. the way he taught me to wax is different from most other posts i've seen. i boil the traps in the dye solution in a big crawfish pot with a layer of wax melted on top of the dye water. once the traps were in the dye for about 45 minutes i pull out the traps slowly and let the melted wax cover the traps. anybody do it like this?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Many will say not to do it like that. I have done it many times and have no complaints. The only drawback that I see is that your trap wont be waxed as good as it could be. Dipping your traps in pure wax is best and that is what I do for my traps


----------

